# Green Pus discharge from penis



## pooke (Apr 23, 2009)

My Golden, Mac, have been having green pus discharges from his penis, everytime after he peed. He is intact and only 9 months old. Active and eating normally. Is it normal, or does he need to visit the vet? Please advise.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is normal. Here is a thread that can explain better than me. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=57284&highlight=discharge+penis

Interesting reading


----------



## pooke (Apr 23, 2009)

thanks for the assurance....great help.


----------



## JakeysMum (Jul 31, 2009)

ohh this helps me too..my puppy sometimes has this after peeing! but its more yellow pus than green.
gross 
lol


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Nyg, who is intact, has a yellow creamy texture discharge but it's perfectly normal. I just take a Kleenex & wipe him when he rolls over.... no problem!

I also keep the penis hair clipped to keep things "down there" nice & clean!


----------

